# DVD-Festplatten-Recorder



## Fixbesteck (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe mir einen neuen 32 Zoll Full HD LCD gekauft. Ich habe meinen Video Rekorder und meinen Sky Decoder angeschlossen und nun flackert das Bild so komisch wenn ich Sachen aufgenommen habe. Egal welchen Sender ich aufnheme, egal wie ich die Kabel anschließe, alle Aufnahmen flackern ohne Ende.

Jetzt denke ich darüber nach mir einen DVD-Festplatten-Recorder zu kaufen und brauche mal ne Kaufberatung. Kennt jemand ein gutes Modell, was auch nicht zu teuer ist und trotzdem klasse in der Leistung ist?

Gibt es da welche, die man mit HDMI Kabel an den Fernseher anschließen kann? Und wird dann das Scart-Kabel überflüssig?


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

Empfängst Du denn per SAT oder Kabel? Sind auch free-TV-Sender gestört bei der Aufnahme? Ist nur die Aufnahme gestört, oder auch schon der "Sender" des Videorecorders, auf dem Du das Bild deines Receivers sehen kannst? Soll der Recorder einen eingebauten Receiver haben?


----------



## Fixbesteck (14. Mai 2010)

Also ich bekomme alles über Kabel.
Ja also jede Aufnahme ist gestört, egal ob Free-TV oder Sky und das Bild flackert nur wenn ich mir die Aufnahme ansehen will.
Der Recorder brauch keinen eingebauten Receiver hoffe ich. Ich habe an meinem Samsung LE32B652 so ein Common Interface. Soweit ich weiß brauch man da so ein Modul und dann kann man da die Sky-Karte reinstecken denn ich empfange die Sky-Kanäle automatisch über den TV, halt nur verschlüsselt. Ein Freund meinte aber zu mir, es kann sein, dass dieses Common Interface Sky nicht unterstützt.

Also ich würde am liebsten Video und Sky-Decoder einmotten, die Karte in den Fernseher stecken und dann einfach nen DVD-Festplatten-Recorder per HDMI anschließen falls das so geht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

Jein: zu Aufnahme HDMI gibt es nicht. Bei Scart weiß ich nicht, ob der Recorder das vom TV auch "empfangen" kann. Und Recoder mit DVB-C gibt es keine - da gibt es aber Receiver mit eingebauter Festplatte, das wäre dann die einzige Lösung.

Du solltest aber zuallererst mal testen, ob es überhaupt klappt mit dem CI-Slot Deines TVs.


btw: die Störungen könnten halt auch ein Kopierschutzsignal sein... daher wär es gut zu wissen, ob es störungsfrei ist, wenn Du wirklich über den VCR das "Live"-Bild des Receivers empfängst, also beim TV den AV-kanal nehmen, der für den VCR ist, nicht den für den Receiver (den receiver für den Test vlt. sogar komplett vom TV trennen)


----------



## Fixbesteck (14. Mai 2010)

Also, ich habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass mein Fernseher ein CI+ Eingang hat. Dieses wird von Sky nicht unterstützt soweit ich jetzt im Netz gelesen habe. Also fällt das erst mal weg und ich brauche wohl weiterhin einen Decoder von Sky.
Also die Störung muß irgendwo an meinem Fernseher liegen und dem Signal das er ausgibt weil: Ich habe den kompletten Kabelsalat so gelassen wie er war und einfach meinen alten "Flachbild LCD ohne HD" gegen meinen neuen "Flachbild LCD mit HD" ausgetauscht.
Ich habe eben mal ein Video angemacht welches ich noch auf meinem alten Fernseher aufgenommen habe und das läuft ohne dieses flackern und ruckeln und ohne jedes Problem.
Jetzt ist die Frage, wenn ich mir einen DVD-Festplatten-Recorder kaufe, ob dann das Problem weggeht?
Und habe ich das richtig verstanden, ich muß auch bei einem DVD-Festplatten-Recorder weiterhin alles über die Scart-Kabel machen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

Du kannst bei nem DVD-Recorder nur das Bild per HDMI SENDEN, wenn der auch HDMI hat. Aber Aufnahmen gehen nur per Scart. Ich kenn jedenfalls noch keinen mit HDMI-EINgang. 

Aber ich versteh nicht ganz, wie Du den Videorecorder mit dem Receiver oder mit dem TV verbunden hast ^^  Du hast also keine direkte Verbindung VCR zum Receiver? Versuch das mal.


----------



## Fixbesteck (14. Mai 2010)

Also, ich habe ein Scart-Kabel, das geht vom "RGB Scart Anschluß" des Fernsehers zum VCR "TV Scart-Anschluß". Am Sky Decoder ist ein Scart-Anschluß wo VCR steht und von diesem geht ein Scart-Kabel zum zweiten Scart-Anschluß des VCR wo Decoder steht. Somit sind Decoder und VCR direkt verbunden und dann geht das Signal vom VCR aus zum TV.
Wie gesagt, ich habe an dem ganzen Salat nix geändert sondern einfach nur den TV ausgetauscht und vorher ging es und nun nicht mehr.
Kann es denn sein, dass der VCR bzw. die Videobänder einfach die Ausgabe von dem neuen TV nicht mehr vertragen?
Und würde es wieder normal funktionieren wenn ich mir einen Festplattenrecorder zulege?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2010)

Laufen denn normale Videos, also "Kauf"-Videos? ^^

Das ist schon ne seltsame Sache...


----------



## Fixbesteck (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe keine Kauf-Videos mehr sondern nur noch DVD.
Ich glaube ich stelle dann wirklich mal um auf nen DVD-Festplatten-Recorder und da brauch ich nun Kaufberatung. Was kann man empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2010)

DVD-Festplatten-Recorder für DVB-C gibt es keine. Es gibt nur Receiver, die dann wiederum ne Festplatte drinhaben.

Oder meinst Du einfach nur einen, an den Du deinen vorhandenen Receiver anschließen könntest?


----------



## Fixbesteck (21. Mai 2010)

Naja ich will einfach den Videorekorder durch etwas ersetzen, womit ich auf ne Festplatte Sachen aufnehmen kann. Diese will ich dann auch gerne auf meine externe Festplatte spielen können und zur not auch auf DVD brennen können. Deshlab hätte ich gernen einen DVD-Festplatten-Recorder.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2010)

Das gibt es halt nicht für DVB-C, also festplatte ja, aber nicht auch noch mit DVD.


----------

